# Fastest Gateway/Sky delivery to Germany ??



## Frederik (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, who can tell me some really fast delivering Flashcard-Dealers to Germany ? Especially those who delivers from Europe without Customs-problems.
I´m tired of waiting when parcel from Hong Kong finally arrives (I ordered from elewelt.com but 3 weeks of waiting is a long time). So I will order again and sell the items which arrive later.

Apologize for bad English, but think everybody knows what I mean ;-)


----------



## ken28 (Jan 24, 2015)

why not using one of the german reseller?
z.b http://www.vartis.net/gateway-3ds-flashkarte-fur-3ds-roms.html


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Jan 24, 2015)

-


----------



## Axido (Jan 24, 2015)

ken28 said:


> why not using one of the german reseller?
> z.b http://www.vartis.net/gateway-3ds-flashkarte-fur-3ds-roms.html


 
Because Versand from China is nicht very schnell.
I mean I'm still waiting for my Sky3DS, which was dispatched on Jan 16th.


----------



## MaNiAlJoWo (Jan 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ken28 (Jan 24, 2015)

Axido said:


> Because Versand from China is nicht very schnell.
> I mean I'm still waiting for my Sky3DS, which was dispatched on Jan 16th.


why versan von china? its send from germany.


----------



## MaNiAlJoWo (Jan 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## ken28 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pls delete


----------



## ken28 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pls delete


----------



## ken28 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pls delete


----------



## jamesbox (Jan 25, 2015)

Germany customs ......


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

The fastest route? Owning your own private jet to pick that shit up yourself. ha hah!!


----------



## antofi (Jan 25, 2015)

Can confirm the guy from ebay Kleinanzeigen is fast got to me in two days, ordered sunday, delivered on tuesday. I wouldn't get a flashcard from THIS vartis, it is not the same as the legit german one it is just a copy cat.


----------



## Golare (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought mine from http://mediadax.de

They ship from Berlin and it took 3 days for my card to arrive.


----------



## CyKoDeLiC (Jan 25, 2015)

Bought mine from the guy on ebay kleinanzeigen too. Highly recommended. He accepts PayPal and has Whatsapp too.


----------



## Romsstar (Jan 25, 2015)

CyKoDeLiC said:


> Bought mine from the guy on ebay kleinanzeigen too. Highly recommended. He accepts PayPal and has Whatsapp too.


 
Highly recommended guy. Very friendly, knowledgable and even accepts refunds. 
Unlike most resellers this guy is very customer friendly, speaks German (while most resellers are even troubled by English) 
and his prices are reasonable. Plus he tests the units before sending them out so you're guaranteed to get a fully functioning 
card, not like with many resellers, where you'd end up with a faulty card and the reseller won't even care enough to replace it.

Whatever you end up doing don't order from Elewelt.com. Horrible customer service, ships from China.


----------



## ken28 (Jan 25, 2015)

Golare said:


> I bought mine from http://mediadax.de
> 
> They ship from Berlin and it took 3 days for my card to arrive.


they are overpriced.


----------



## Traiver (Jan 25, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 25, 2015)

Thumbs up for Sammy from me too


----------



## Frederik (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot to all those who replied. Finally today my Sky3Ds arrived from Hong Kong (elewelt.com) and works fine. But next Time I will try Sammy from Ebay-Kleinanzeigen in Elmshorn. I know that Ebay does not allow selling Flashcards, so I did not search there.
Hopefully Supercard DsTwo PLUS is not a Fata Morgana. If available, Sammy gets my order.


----------



## Blizzzilla (Jul 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Phil5004 (Jul 14, 2015)

Have anyone a Link to Sammy?


----------

